# FLEX app on wifi



## flyersfan (Oct 23, 2015)

Does the flex app work on wifi? My plan is to get an android phone and use my iPhone as a hotspot. Will this work?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes it works.


----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

Works but has connection problems


----------



## Konakairay (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes it does work I did the hot spot from my iPhone and used my android that I just bought off Craigslist for three delivery days. It does cut out a lot but the app still starts you off right where it was when you lost connection. My advice is make sure you have good connection on your phone your going to be using as your hot spot. And it'll probably take an extra 15-20 min since you'll be needing to reconnect all day. Also make sure you have a portable battery charger. For 1 that Amazon app itself drains your battery and for 2 using wifi the whole time will drain your battery extra as well. Good luck.!


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh wow I didn't even know this was an option. I wonder. I'll have to test it out whenever I get another delivery.


----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

I tried but in cases where you have to call the customer or support, it won't work and bring you problems.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have 2 Android phones my edge7 and a bs LG curve I turn my edge7 into a hot spot and use my LG on deliveries I have never had the connection drop. You have to keep range in mind


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Can I use an android tablet that has data/wifi but no line on it?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Uberdamsel said:


> Can I use an android tablet that has data/wifi but no line on it?


U should be able to


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Depends if your tablet has a camera in the back to actually scan packages.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Depends if your tablet has a camera in the back to actually scan packages.


True forgot that little nugget! Lol


----------



## flyersfan (Oct 23, 2015)

What do you do if you have to call a customer?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you are supposed to have an Android with 2GB ram+ and it needs to be a phone with a number and have a data plan. Tethering may work but it's against policy and it will slow you down / cause problems.


----------

